# Washing Decoys Question



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I went and dug out all the gear today and noticed my northwinds have gotten a little dirty over the years. I was wondering if anybody had any hints or tips on how to wash them?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Wash them in hot water in a washing mashine, do not overload the machine though. A commercial front loading machine you can stuff full. Importaqnt, do NOT use soap. Hot water is best.

If you use a dryer do NOT use medium or high heat. It will melt the tyvek. Use lauke warm or air temp only. Or could set them around the basement and use an ocillating fan too.

If on a metal stake with glued head or looped stake, you'll need to tear off the ring that holds it up to remove the sock. And yes you will need to buy new rings.

This washing business is the one thing that Sillosocls have a draw back on. You have to remove the staples, and reassmble after wash. Basically it will take longer for sure. So best to keep the sillosocks as clean as possible when using them.

Also, spot washing just the muddy spot can be done using a soft sponge and hot water at the sink.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

we wash about 40 at a time dont use soap then hang them up takes about a day for them to dry all the way come out looking like new


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We wash ours on a nice sunny, windy summer day. A quick swirl in and a double rinse in straight water (the first tub gets black quick), stick the stake in the ground, and dry within an hour.

We wash ours yearly, makes it easier as the dirt doesnt get a chance to really work in. For SS's if you stay on top of it, all you really have to do is just hose em down lightly.

Keeping em clean (or trying to) is the easiest remedy. We do everything we can to NOT get em terribly dirty.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Also, try throwing a couple of old tennis shoes in the dryer on low........helps keep them from sticking tobether and adds some character lines to the socks......


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

You can use a "Hunting" (No UV enhancement) type soap in the washer. Double spin them to get most of the water out and then you can air dry them in the basement or around the house and they will dry quickly.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Doesn't tyvek already reflect uv so washing them in soap with uv enhancers shouldn't matter?


----------



## tankcircuit (Apr 6, 2006)

"UV enhancement" soap is myth. Detergents with brighteners actually make fabric brighter by ABSORBING UV and converting it to visible light-typically blue. UV Killer and other sprays were designed to stop this conversion on fabrics washed with brighteners and they work. Don't use it on something you want to reflect UV. I know of a poor soul who sprayed 1500 windsocks with UV Killer! These products eliminate the conversion of UV to blue and are intended for deer hunters because deer are tuned in to see blue better than humans.

Tyvek reflects UV (which you want) and washing it with standard detergents is usually fine because brighteners have a hard time penetrating the Tyvek fibers.

If practical, avoid brighteners on cotton/canvas snow blind cover because you might reduce the UV reflection enough for the birds to notice. You want snow camo to reflect UV because snow reflects UV a lot. There's actually snow blind cover and snow spray on the market "guaranteed" not to reflect UV--which makes no sense at all. What do they think snow blindness is? But that's another story.

When in doubt, avoid detergents that say "make your whites whiter" but you don't always have to buy special soap.

Hope this helps,

Todd

Twilight Labs


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Who ever thought washing windsocks could be so scientific?


----------

